# Haralson, Paulding, Polk, Carroll



## CharlesH (May 29, 2010)

Looking for club in these counties.  Did not have enough members to renew existing lease.  Would like pin-in system.  Have money and am ready to join.  Let me know if you have anything.


----------



## CharlesH (Jun 12, 2010)

Sent you a PM.  I am very interested.


----------



## great outdoors (Jun 29, 2010)

I have memberships open in Trophy Club in Polk, Floyd Co and Cherokee Co, Al. 1700acres, pin-in system and only 12 members max. Managed for 15 yrs. 7 bucks taken this year all over 125 inches.For more info call Keith @ 770-823-3003


----------



## tinker141 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Charles did you find a place ? If not you might want to look at the opening I have . Its in Heard but not more than about an hour from you . Private farm 750 acres only 8 on the property and only 1 opening . $800.00 pays for everything , lomg term opportunity . QDM rules , pin in system. 404-695-9652 if interested.


----------

